# yahoo auctions



## rbshuttle (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been asked by some japanese guys if I could buy some european products for them and I thought it would be a bit easier if I just sell them directly on yahoo auctions. However, I can't get a proper account. I now have an account where I can only products up to 5000 yen but I can't sell. I thought you guys would be able to help me the best  If anyone could give me some tips that would be great


----------

